# Dent removal in the cardiff area?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Less than a week after this detail...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61484

The cars taken a bash from a supermarket shopping trolley and dented the bodywork.


















Can anyone recommend a good dent remover in the cardiff area?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

It looks to creased to me for the dent to be made 100%.
I know a guy though and will see what he thinks.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

It's hard to see exactly from the photo (I haven't seen it in the flesh), but I agree it looks like a long crease.

If you could find a name of a good guy that would be much appreciated. Cheers Mate

P.S. after our chat before I eventually took the plunge with wet-sanding in the end! It's not too hard really. I don't do it too agressively right now (until I get a PTG), but I've acheived some really good results with it.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> It's hard to see exactly from the photo (I haven't seen it in the flesh), but I agree it looks like a long crease.
> 
> If you could find a name of a good guy that would be much appreciated. Cheers Mate
> 
> P.S. after our chat before I eventually took the plunge with wet-sanding in the end! It's not too hard really. I don't do it too agressively right now (until I get a PTG), but I've acheived some really good results with it.


Well done :thumb: always best to take it easy and don't rush it.
I'll get that name to you soon.


----------

